# Maria and Socks (Nigerian Dwarf Does)



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

Okay. So my kidding season has approached me and I got some reason feel like I am not quite ready. 
My doe Maria is due 12/15-12/20 and my other doe Socks was marked as being due on Dec 29th. I bought Socks as a need doe but I have this feeling she will go sooner. Anyway my Maria is up to kid and she is looking so close. I always feel they really try hard to trick is and have us waiting and waiting. When you think it's time, nope! Think again, haha. 
Anyway. We are waiting for the arival of these kid(s). I am hoping everything goes smoothly for her. She is a petite doe, short but very long and dairy. The buck she was bred to he was short and small as well. So I either have one huge kid or maybe small multiples. Sigh.. Lol.
I've attached pictures of them. Maria is the black moonspotted doe and Socks is the white and "black" /dark brown doe.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Cute!!! Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How exciting! They are both very pretty. Best wishes for easy kiddings and good weather. How are their udders looking?


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

SalteyLove, Both actually are starting to fill from what I have noticed the last few days. The black doe who is due tomorrow seems to be doing a lot of full body stretching today. Whereas the white spotted doe has had a lot of yellowish/white mucus coming out of her vulva area and she has been pretty posty today - but I feel like she is trying to hide something as she has such a look on her when I am outside with them. IDK -- I've done a lot of preparing for it just in case tonight is the night for one or BOTH! Yikes.
It is suppose to be a high of 20 here tomorrow and a low of 8. So I hope maybe they pass up tomorrow and go for the weekend.


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you GoatBlessings!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you. Quick question... I feel crazy saying this but when she gets up after laying down and walks over to be I feel for her ligaments and they are not there then a minute goes by and they are there but barely. Anyone else experience this? Also,she walks a little ways and the stops and stretches out like some bucks do before they breed a doe? Is that her positioning the kids? Are these early signs of labor? Should I be watching her close? And do you think she could end up going sometime tomorrow? I'm completely freaking out since tomorrow is one of our coldest here and I don't want to wake up to frozen kids, I want to be there with her so I can help dry them ect. I have a baby monitor so I can hear her. Ahh!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is everything okay today? We are getting the cold snap too and it is a very scary time for kids to be born. Do you have her in a draft-free stall?

I would be checking her every two hours in this weather, there is just no way for us to predict when she may go. It will be an exhausting next few days.


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

So far everything is the same. I feel her ligaments come and go. I've been watching her like a hawk.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Following! Good luck!


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

So I'm pretty sure that her ligs are gone tonight. She's very mushy around her tail bone. Udder is filling but not totally full but i know that can change with in hours. She's locked up in the stall tonight. Here are a few photo's of her tonight. Sorry it was dark when I snapped these.


----------



## goatmommaivey (Dec 17, 2016)

Yay! She's beautiful!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Good luck! I hate it when they keep us guessing and worrying. I'm sure she will have beautiful babies. Hang in there!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Good luck!!


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your support. I just realized I made a mistake on due dates, yikes! Okay Maria I said was due on the 15th. Well she is due today the 17th! She was bred 4 times by our buck July 25th. So that would put her 145th day today according to the AGS goat gestation calculator. So sad for me, I was hoping for kids today since it is warm. Sigh. But looks like she can still keep them to her self for a few more days.


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

But she I can see her starting to hollow out and she is mushy around her tail head. I want babies to come! Ahh.! Lol


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I hate it when does do that my does are due at any time and I'm just so excited good luck kidding and it sounds like she will be due very soon. My girls trick a lot but I know that a day before or the day of them birthing is by looking at their teats. When you look at them they kind of point downward but the day of or day before they point to the sides I hope this helps!


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

Still waiting...


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

this pic was suppose to of been attached above.


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

Okay. She lost her ligaments completely late last night. I checked her at 1 am and they where gone! She's also been bleeting and yelling out all through the late hours at night and into this am and currently right now. She has shown no interest in being with her friend. She also has white goo right now as well but no contractions that I can see.


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

I hope these are signs that kids will be here later tonight, possible!?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Very possible. Good luck!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes, most likely she will!  Good luck!


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

Okay just checked on her and this is what she looks like. She's being SO loud with calling out. Just just walks and calls out loudly. Yay! I hope she kids pretty soon.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

C'mon Maria!!


----------



## yipperskipper acres (Aug 8, 2011)

She kidded with buck/doe twins. Yay! I've announced it in the kidding room.


----------

